# Dojenje > Zaštitimo dojenje - laktivizam >  miranda kerr na blogu objavila fotku na kojoj doji sincica flynna

## stray_cat

http://www.index.hr/xmag/clanak/mira...na/533793.aspx

----------


## tina55

baš lijepo

----------


## AdioMare

ja bih rado komentirala, ali ne znam što  :Laughing:

----------


## lucij@

Idem googlati tko je Miranda Kerr

----------


## cvijeta73

AM  :Laughing: 
meni je lijepo kako je rekla da je njen sinčić njihova mala zraka sunca  :Heart: 
onako, skromno i lijepo.
sad ću to ukrast i staviti u potpis kao svoju umotvorinu, a vi nemojte nikome reći otkud mi  :Grin:

----------


## sirius

> ja bih rado komentirala, ali ne znam što


 
Sigurno joj znaš muža.  :Smile: 
Inaće super su mi fotke (svih) novih majki kako doje, zraće takvim mirom...ah, hormoni...

----------


## djuma

bas lepa fotka.
a i muz joj.

----------


## AdioMare

ajde da pokušam shvatiti
stray, pretpostavljam da si htjela naglasiti važnost upravo njene promocije dojenja u javnosti
jer ipak je ona žena koja zarađuje svojim izgledom
pa hoće reći da su važnije sise koje doje od sisa koje vise  :Grin: 

ali negdje sam čitala da sise tonus ne gube dojenjem, nego trudnoćom  :Undecided: 
sad sam opet na početku  :Grin: 

stray, kućo stara!  :Love:

----------


## Pinky

lipa mama, lipa sika, lip tata, lipa mala zraka sunca. kad bi bar bilo više dojećih a manje plastičnih sisa na kugli zemaljskoj...

----------


## cvijeta73

> ali negdje sam čitala da sise tonus ne gube dojenjem, nego trudnoćom 
> 
> :


je, i ja sam to pročitala, iako nakon sve skupa 4 godine natezanja nisam više sigurna u tu teoriju. al da su mi bile lepe kad sam dojila, uuuu. sama sebi sam se divila, kako stoje onako, bez grudnjaka. prije cicanja, of course.  :Grin:  nakon cicanja - ko dvije vrećice za čaj, onako kad ih smežurane izvadiš iz ladice.  :Grin: 

i, da, prije nego što je gđica odabrala samo jednu, pa je to onda bilo malo friki  :Laughing: 




> lipa mama, lipa sika, lip tata, lipa mala zraka sunca. kad bi bar bilo više dojećih a manje plastičnih sisa na kugli zemaljskoj...


ovo potpisujem. iako, ovo zadnje ne isključuje ovo prvo. više dođe kao prirodna posljedica.  :Grin:

----------


## krojachica

na koji god topic zalutaš
evo rasprave o veličini grudi  :Smile:

----------


## AdioMare

> iako nakon sve skupa 4 godine natezanja nisam više sigurna u tu teoriju.


 bome ni ja  :Grin:

----------


## cvijeta73

> na koji god topic zalutaš
> evo rasprave o veličini grudi


a na kojem forumu usporedo postaš?  :Grin:

----------


## Leni

prekrasno  :Heart: 
voljela bih da više žena shvati što dojenje znači njihovim bebama... 


a s druge strane negdje sam pročitala kako mirna maras-nekad voditeljica od prvog dana drži svoje dijete na adaptiranom, jer je imala problema s dojenjem...i kako mali super spava od početka...

i sad će ona voditi emisiju o bebama i mamama..

ona će nas valjda učiti koje adaptirano uzeti... 


ah, ah,ah.. :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## jkitanov

Podržavam promoviranje dojenja, no ne razumijem majke koje se šminakaju pola sata, samo da bi se uslikale kako doje.
Lijepe sike, lijepe mame, nisam ja ljubomorna, ali večina mladih mama je s podočnjacima i bez šminke dok doji u krevetu.
Internet i facebook je prepun pozirajućih slika, nažalost i poziranje pri dojenju je često, onako u minici, kila šminke, frizura...
Moje slike dojenja su moja stvar, no samo pozirati kako dojim mi ne pada na pamet.
Kad smo bili manji, svaki naš podoj bi gledala samo miša u okice, fotkanje mi nije bili ni na kraj pameti.
Moje slike dojenja su iz rodilišta, njih stotinu, i slučajne u prirodi gdje bi sjela na travu i nahranila dijete.
MM je to bilo lijepo pa je zabilježio.

----------


## AdioMare

da znam da će mi fotka biti objavljena bome bih se i ja našminkala, ne znam što je u tome loše.
ne znam ni zašto mirna maras ne bi vodila emisiju o mamama i bebama.
prosvijetlite me  :Smile:

----------


## cvijeta73

> da znam da će mi fotka biti objavljena bome bih se i ja našminkala, ne znam što je u tome loše.


to bez sumnje, kome se da gledati mirandu kerr s podočnjacima, blijedu i izmorenu, meni ni najmanje  :Grin: 

ali, bez obzira na objavljivanje, meni je užasno žao što nemam niti jednu lijepu sliku s dojenjem.
nego sve one neke koje mi se uopće neda gledati, ono - raščupana, masna kosa, podočnjaci, stara trenirka  :Rolling Eyes: 
ja volim slike, ali samo one na kojima sam lepa  :Grin: 
dođe mi da rodim treće samo radi toga  :Grin:

----------


## AdioMare

pa u stvari da, imaš pravo!  :Laughing: 
samo mi fali miranda kao da ju je poplava izbacila, imam svojih takvih slika  :Grin:

----------


## Linda

Baš lijep način promicanja dojenja (i prirodnog poroda)  :Klap: 
A mama i mala zraka sunca su  :Heart:

----------


## tina55

uz obilje negativnih stavova prema dojenju, a pogotovo prema dojenju u javnosti, mislim da je svako promicanje dojenja dobrodošlo

----------


## Leni

*adiomare*, nek vodi mirna koju hoće emisiju, nemam ni ja ništa protiv... posebno zato što ju neću gledati...  :Grin: 

možda zato jer sam posebno u zadnje vrijeme "nabrijana" na cure koje u startu ne žele ni pokušati dojiti... 
i zato me svako promicanje dojenja veseli(bilo našminkana ili ne), a nedojenja izluđuje...

----------


## Pinky

pa u emisiji koju vodi mirna *se promiče dojenje*. ja sam prvi puta u životu gledajući tu emisiju čula nešto o dojenju. i to je bila žena iz roda koja je objašnjavala osnove dojenja.
ajde leni malo pogledaj prije nego što napadneš pliz. i lutonjica ima seriju priloga u toj emisiji. meni se skroz svidio koncept, pun bolji od filipovih beba.

----------


## Leni

hehe, budem budem... nikada  :Smile:

----------


## Leni

samo bih htjela reći da mi je to malo licemjerno... voditi emisiju koja promiče dojenje  :Klap:  a po časopisima promovirati adaptirano...

radije bi da lutonjica vodi emisiju...

----------


## sirius

> samo bih htjela reći da mi je to malo licemjerno... voditi emisiju koja promiče dojenje  a po časopisima promovirati adaptirano...
> 
> radije bi da lutonjica vodi emisiju...


Zašto bi bilo licemjerno? Posao je posao. Bolje i to , nego da emisija promovira adaptirano, a ona po novinama dojenje. Dojenje je pravo majke (i dijteta), a ne obaveza.

----------


## AdioMare

> jer sam posebno u zadnje vrijeme "nabrijana" na cure koje u startu ne žele ni pokušati dojiti...


ok, može ti biti, neću ulaziti u to.
prvo dijete sam dojila mjesec dana i prešla na adaptirano. što da ti kažem, nije da sam bila presretna, ali imala sam svoje razloge koje bi možda čak i ti opravdala  :Grin: 
znam da te ne zanimaju  :Laughing: 
kao što sam drugo dojila 30 mjeseci, tako će možda i mirna svoje drugo. nemoj suditi. možda je baš ta gostovanja educiranih osoba koje promiču dojenje ohrabri da 2. puta bude ustrajnija.
znaš kako je to s mladim i neiskusnim mamama  :Wink:

----------


## AdioMare

> Bolje i to , nego da emisija promovira adaptirano, a ona po novinama dojenje.


e, tako je  :Smile:

----------


## cvijeta73

od kud vam sad mirna maras, neki topik sam propustila?  :Confused:

----------


## magriz

ne pratiš na satu cvjetiću

----------


## AdioMare

cvijeto, leni ju je spomenula. iskreno, nisam ni znala da je mirna rodila.
čestitam!  :Heart: 
 :Grin: 




> a s druge strane negdje sam pročitala kako mirna maras-nekad voditeljica od prvog dana drži svoje dijete na adaptiranom, jer je imala problema s dojenjem..
> i sad će ona voditi emisiju o bebama i mamama..
> 
> ona će nas valjda učiti koje adaptirano uzeti... 
> 
> 
> ah, ah,ah..

----------


## Leni

*cvijeta*, nisi ništa propustila, samo sam spomenula marasicu jer sam taj tren vidjela ove dvije oprečne situacije...

----------


## cvijeta73

:Embarassed: 

leni, znaš zašto sam preskočila?
zato što mi ova trudnica na tvom avataru izgleda nekako sumnjivo. ja mislim da ta nema šanse dojit  :Grin:  
leni  :Love:

----------


## miniminia

bravo za svako promicanje  :Smile: 

Sise svih zemalja ujedinite se !

----------


## Leni

*cvijeta* :Laughing: 

ma to sam spomenula jer kako je meni dojenje bilo prekrasno, žao mi je što neke cure ne mogu uvjeriti da je to najbolje za njihove bebe.. i to mi je bila misao..
*adiomare*, :Klap:  tvoj primjer me jako veseli ..  oko sebe vidim primjere cura koje nisu ni pokušavale uspjeti u dojenju prvi put i s drugom bebom isto odmah adaptirano...

a nije mi uopće bila namjera napasti ikoga, samo sam žalosna radi nedojenja i odustajanja od istoga...a ničim izazvano...

----------


## BusyBee

> Sigurno joj znaš muža.


Po njemu jedino i znam tko je ona.  :Grin:

----------


## diči

ona je krasna i bebać isto ali vi o mužu ali ja koliko god se trudila ne vidim ga nigdje...

----------


## cvijeta73

http://www.google.hr/images?hl=hr&q=...og&sa=N&tab=wi

----------


## kahna

joj cvijeto ubrza mi srce kad sam otvorila link, a nije da nisam znala tko je na njemu  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Pinky

joj on mi je bio tako divan onako blidunjav u gospodaru, da kad sam vidila da je to u biti neki tamnoputi crnokosi muškarac, palo je žešće razočarenje.

----------


## Pinky

a mirna valjda čuva sike, na njima je karijeru izgradila, budimo iskreni. da nije imala onako divno poprsje ne bi bila na tv-u ni blizu.

----------


## RozaGroza

Mirma Maras Šmaras, *Leni* potpis, ni u ludilu ne bi gledala emisiju koju vodi Mirna Maras, pogotovo ako je ona i uređuje!

----------


## Pinky

joj kako ste isključive! emisija je SUPER. a da je vodi i hloverka no-srz brigalo bi me , pored onako divnih savjeta.

----------

